# Craftsman Eager-1/Tecumseh 5HP Won't Start



## rokketz (May 10, 2006)

I have a 12 year old Craftsman Eager-1 with a 5.0 HP Tecumseh engine. After winter storage (empty gas tank) I pulled it out and gassed it and immediately gas was pouring out of the carb, the muffler and the air cleaner. I took the carb off and took it apart and cleaned the float, the needle and the bowl. I reassembled and it all seemed fine. I re-gassed and didn't see any leak, but when I tried to start it there was no tension on the starter cord. Worse, when I checked it out the next morning, there was a small amount of gas on the mower deck. Can anyone tell me what's happening? Thanks.


----------



## jetrail (Dec 7, 2005)

the gas pouring out of the carb is because the needle isn't completely seating , 
it will have to be rebuilt ( new needle and seat) ect , also check your oil , if its a grey or milky color change it because your gas has mixed w/ the oil on the crankcase , if you run the mower w/ oil like this in it you could blow the motor


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

ditto..... don't run the engine until you replace the oil.... or you will, not may... blow it up. The gas will smell like gas really badly.


----------



## kbalona (Apr 27, 2006)

you might have a leaking float. take it out and shake it, if it is leaking you'll hear fuel sloshing inside it.


----------



## mitchell (Jan 15, 2006)

No tension on pullrope, you mean compression,no compression, you have stuck valve in open position possibly,brass float full of fuel because of pin hole holding needle open possibly allowing fuel to flow continually.I agree take float out an shake if you hear fuel slosh or see it seep out of float while shaking, replace float,needle and seat.


----------



## kbalona (Apr 27, 2006)

yeah, you say no tension, but does the engine turn or is the starter just slipping?


----------

